# Steelcraft Streamliner



## mrg (May 26, 2016)

Restored this about 25 yrs ago and just pulled it out of a storage building


----------



## Awhipple (May 27, 2016)

That's cool!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 27, 2016)

wow that is one of a kind . super nice i like!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2016)

went to add this pic to my orignal post but forgot you can edit or add pics after a certain timn!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 29, 2016)

ANOTHER BEAUTY YA GOT THERE  PERHAPS A MC,CULLOCH MC70 MOTOR OR THE CHAPARRAL 340 MOTOR WILL GIVE IT SOME BOOST  WITH THE PROPER FUEL OF COURSE  AWAY YA GO   LOVE IT 
RUDY C


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2016)

Anyone have pictures of their streamliner or Auburn speedeter version, I'd like to see a OG paint one. Hey Scott (sm2501) have any pics from that 37 Steelcraft catalog?ATTACH=full]322480[/ATTACH]


----------

